# Soldering On



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK a bit of 101 for Liion batteries


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

This is what I need!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> This is what I need!
> 
> - Dutchy


What is your address… I'll post it to you as soon as the planes start flying.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

THat's a nice bit if kit. I have used my Weller production station for years. I took the NASA certification about 35 years ago, so I consider myself pretty good. I finally broke down and picked up an IsoTip as I am often under a dashboard of an MG or Triumph.

Is that unit ESD and EMP safe? That is the problem with my old Weller magno-thermic control, it can generate an EMP pulse enough to damage a j-fet op amp input. We switched to xicon in production for that reason.

For electronics, it is not only the temp, but the "local" thermal mass. The goal is to get on and off fast and you wont lift a pad. Trying to do PCB work with a 25W pencil is an easy way to make a mess.

I also still have my dad's 600W Weller gun for soldering ground buss to chassis etc.

I believe welding is usually done by spot welding. Good for high vibration like aramatures or where wicking is very bad. Never done it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> .... Is that unit ESD and EMP safe? That is the problem with my old Weller magno-thermic control, it can generate an EMP pulse enough to damage a j-fet op amp input. We switched to xicon in production for that reason….
> - tvrgeek


Whoa there hoss, all that is way above my pay grade… I bought this unit to do some very basic soldering that I couldn't achieve with the electric soldering iron and the Weller butane was always empty.
I do not intend to expand my knowledge beyond the minimum basics… or even a tad less.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

i have read it all and im not happy about no video :<(( you have to up your post with video so as i can get a good laugh i dont even own Ryobi imma dewalt dude :<))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> i have read it all and im not happy about no video :<(( you have to up your post with video so as i can get a good laugh i dont even own Ryobi imma dewalt dude :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Sorry *GR8*... pretend it's not a soldering iron but a sanding pad… I have a video of sanding pads.

I must admit I'm a Fe*$*tool preferential… Milwaukee is my backup, however, for quick dirty, seldom used tools, Ryobi fits the bill… if for no other reason than I have a ********************load of batteries and batteries are the most expensive item in a cordless arsenal.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Those chargers can be finicky!. My NiMH/NiCad Milwaukee charger will fill-em up then shut off. Same symptoms, batter placed on the charger a month ago will be nearly dead. The fix-it trick is to pull and replug the battery every so often to restart the charging process. My other LiIon Milwaukee will keep a float charge going.

The best fix I've found for my lazy assitude is to have all the chargers on an old school timer (mechanical, with the round time dial and on/off setting pegs).
Set it to run for maybe 2 hours a day, batteries are always spring fresh.

Ps. I like you you are starting to organize by colors, it shows the kinder-gentler-softer side 8^)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

man i thought i knew you better,"ryobi" i had to reread and check who did this review.i like that multi unit charger though and your right about the batteries going dead left on,everytime i need a battery there dead and i gotta recharge.i need to do what splint recommends.well i gotta rethink this friendship,not sure if we can continue after this revelation.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

yeah but they are all a horrible color of green


----------



## jbmaine (Nov 8, 2019)

I have to admit, I'm a big Ryobi fan. I have many of their tools. I noticed in your picture you have the 6"? buffer. How do you like it?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

What anoys me is that Ryobi blatently deny the discharge in the charger syndrome. Everyone I know suffers the same fate. That's bull******************** that Ryobi can not test and confirm. But then again if they did, us suckers would not buy their product… and I've bought a ********************load nevertheless.


> The best fix I ve found for my lazy assitude is to have all the chargers on an old school timer (mechanical, with the round time dial and on/off setting pegs).
> Set it to run for maybe 2 hours a day, batteries are always spring fresh….


Hell I refuse to be outclassed on the lazyness field.
The batteries in the charger was a posed photo shoot… The best solution is to keep the batteries out of the charger once charged…
I scatter the batteries around in my workshop so there's always one at hand,








beat that for laziness!
In a *similar* vein to you, I tell *Alexa* to remind me there's a battery in the charger and after 2 hours (like you) I check and if it's still charging I tell *Alexa* to give it another hour. Hell, you've just inspired me… I could always voice set a smart power adapter to turn off… I have enough of them.
With all the smart devices I have throughout my house, the most overused *tool* is this whiteboard








to recall what I called what… I get more exercise walking to the board to find the correct name when *Alexa* says *watcha tallkin' 'bout dumkoff*.



> yeah but they are all a horrible color of green
> 
> - Notw


But they're bloody easy to spot… I'm tempted to paint my table and band saws the same colour so I don't misplace them in my workshop



> I have to admit, I m a big Ryobi fan. I have many of their tools. I noticed in your picture you have the 6"? buffer. How do you like it?
> 
> - jbmaine


Let's just say, I've used it once… when I bought it… it was impulsively bought during one of my *what can I afford but dont need* visit to Bunnings. I usually use buffers on my lathe or grinder, and haven't really had a project big enough to fully test the buffer. Having said that, I probably would have preferred a bit more grunt from it. I have an air buffer that has the grunt but I can't get socks for it.



> ... i gotta rethink this friendship,not sure if we can continue after this revelation.
> - pottz


And I gotta go and buy another dozen Ryonis if it does the trick…


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Proud of you LBD!! I got ryobi as a mistake with a huge multipack of tools 15 years ago. We were walking thru HD and there was this pack of 8 or 9 tools that included a chainsaw…..that day I had been pulling and pulling on a gas chain saw to get it to start, and I was entertaining the neighbor girls with some new words. I said to my wife, that's kind of cool. I got that pack of tools for Xmas. I didn't want to hurt my wife's feelings so I kept it. At that time they were poor, the old yellow batteries were just not good. Then along came Lithium and all my tools were very useful. I now have both 40 v and 18 volt systems. I have some Makita and DeWalt too, but I still like the Ryobi. I have had Porter Cable and Dewalt, both have changes battery systems, leaving me with useless tools. I am still using a few blue- 15 year old tools with new batteries. I have learned that in 40 Volt, not to buy the newest idea, let them mess with them for a couple of years and they refine them.

You guys down under have some cooler things than we do too….aren't they made in Aus?

I have to say, there are a lot of nay Sayers out there…..evidentially one of our friends from So Cal !!!! We'll just let the water run off our duck backs…...

Thanks for this review, I was considering one of those too….I was going to wait for it to be a hybrid, though. 
Oh, Pottzy, I have 56 Ryobi tools…..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Proud of you LBD!! I got ryobi as a mistake with a huge multipack of tools 15 years ago. We were walking thru HD and there was this pack of 8 or 9 tools that included a chainsaw…..that day I had been pulling and pulling on a gas chain saw to get it to start, and I was entertaining the neighbor girls with some new words. I said to my wife, that s kind of cool. I got that pack of tools for Xmas. I didn t want to hurt my wife s feelings so I kept it. At that time they were poor, the old yellow batteries were just not good. Then along came Lithium and all my tools were very useful. I now have both 40 v and 18 volt systems. I have some Makita and DeWalt too, but I still like the Ryobi. I have had Porter Cable and Dewalt, both have changes battery systems, leaving me with useless tools. I am still using a few blue- 15 year old tools with new batteries. I have learned that in 40 Volt, not to buy the newest idea, let them mess with them for a couple of years and they refine them.
> 
> You guys down under have some cooler things than we do too….aren t they made in Aus?
> 
> ...


say it aint so mike.56 !what tool dont you have-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks *moke*. I must admit that while I'm a Fe*$*tool tragic, their range is nearly as limited as the size of my wallet.

I bought a few Ryobi stuff many years ago to supplement some diversified need… with my favourite being their saw that I still carry around in the boot of my car 








for those odd occasions when I can't get timber into my car or the store refuses to tear down MDF sheet goods. The saw is great if size is not an issue and the timber purchase was to take advantage of economies of size.
Still carry that hose in the boot that dates back to the time when you could still borrow/syphon petrol out of a tank when you (or some cutie) runs out..

They now have such a diversified coverage of tools (and me with a decent collection of batteries) its hard to pass them up for those odd occasional tasks.

I had been hanging out for their cordless pop riveter, however, Milwaukee beat them to the line,








but then they beat Milwaukee with their water pump,








which is priceless for those hard to get at pockets of water in the spa tub.

Also had a good corded glue gun, but found their cordless invaluable… 









When it comes to 36V (sounds like you lucky Yankees get that extra 4V), I am gradually upgrading my gardent tools to 36V as my petrol powered tools break down due to the limited shelf life of modern petrol. While they may not be quite as powerfull as the petrol ones, they sure beat the $70 carbi replacement when the petrol expires and gums the system up.

*pottzy*, one good thing about being a pagan in a NASA lanoratory… every day is Christmas.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

damn it duck your gettin me all salivating for that "christmas" gift to myself again.but one step at a time,you already got workin on that cordless trim router,dewalt seems to have the best rating followed right behind by your milwaukee.in these tough times choices must be made carefully,but im afraid ive got a lot of duck in me-yikes.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> say it aint so mike.56 !what tool dont you have-lol.
> - pottz


The odd Ryobi tools can always be improvised *pottzy*... It's surprising what one could do with a glue gun during the dunny paper shortage.



> .... salivating for that "christmas" gift to myself again….
> - pottz


Not that people buy me prezzies, but I have always insisted to the family to never buy me bitrhday or Chrissy presents. If I wanted it, I'd already have it and if I haven't got it, I don't want it.
OK, I'll let them top up my vino supply.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> say it aint so mike.56 !what tool dont you have-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> The odd Ryobi tools can always be improvised *pottzy*... It s surprising what one could do with a glue gun during the dunny paper shortage.
> ...


exaxtly what ive always told the wife,please dont buy me tools,because ive either got it,or two or more or i dont need it.vino is always welcome,and expected-lol.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey I take tools anyway I can get them….at Christmas I provide stock numbers and model numbers and specify that I don'e want any substitutes. When my wife wants something built….I always will need a new tool to complete that! At Xmas Ryobi stuff is great because they can walk into HD and get them.

LBD I have that little pump and love it….I also have the hot glue gun. and Funny enough I have two of those blue hand saws…..I never used either of them until a couple of months ago, because I thought they were POS….but they are awesome!


----------

